# US Citizen/UK Resident/ Majority Owner LTD - Complex Tax Situation - Need Accountant



## twizzerd (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello,

I've got a complex situation and am looking for an accountant familiar with both us/uk business tax as well as its implications for a us majority owner of UK ltd. My preference is not to work with one of the big companies as they generally just read to me from their website. I want someone who knows their stuff and will pick up the phone (even if it's for a fee) and give me the correct answer without jerking me around for days.

Biggest concern right now is that I need to fill out the w-8bene-e for the LTD and need initial support there.

To recap:
US Citizen
UK Resident
Started a UK LTD
First customer is a US client but there will be UK/EU clients in 2018.

Looking for any and all recommendations except Buzzacott.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The best I can do is to point you to the IRS listing of qualified tax preparers in the UK: https://irs.treasury.gov/rpo/rpo.jsf and enter UK for the country and check off those qualifications you are looking for. For a complex situation, you may actually need the services of a tax attorney rather than just an accountant.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twizzerd (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks Bev - sounds like I’m doing a bit of cold calling tomorrow. Will post the results so anyone who happens along the thread in the future will have the info. These boards have been a great resource!


----------



## Dunedin (Aug 12, 2013)

The following comments may be of assistance.

The UK has primary taxing rights, as you are a UK resident. The company will pay UK corporation tax on its profits; you will pay UK personal tax on any dividends. 

You should also take UK advice for VAT registration, payroll taxes and any compulsory pension contributions. 

All these aspects should be straightforward for a UK accountant.

The standard approach for US tax would be to tick the box, and claim relief for both UK corporation tax and UK personal tax on dividends. Again, this should not cause any great issues in most cases.

Perhaps the greatest challenge would be to get both advisers to talk to each other. Or you could try to appoint one UK adviser for both aspects, but you will have a restricted choice without paying large fees.


----------

